# Imaginary Sports We Want To Play



## Meanderer (Sep 16, 2016)

"The sports that have stayed with me more are the imaginary ones; the ones you see your favorite characters from various films and TV playing. The games that some hardworking screenwriter invented in a fit of creative pique, and that some actors and directors had to actually play on a set somewhere. These games, for their novelty, for their creativity, and for their magic, are just itching to be played. How many of us, for instance, have wished we could play mid-air rugby on flying broomsticks? A certain brand of geek may sit to play a role-playing board game versions of these sports, be we all know what’s really involved: we wish would could play along for real".


43-Man Squamish from MAD Magazine (the June 1965 issue)







"Letsee if I can sum it up in a cogent fashion: 43-Man Squamish was played on a five-sided field (called the Flutney). The teams consisted of one right inside Grouch, one right outside Grouch, four Deep Brooders, four Shallow Brooders, five Wicket Men, three Offensive Niblings, four Quarter-Frummets, one Full-Frummet, two Overblats, two Underblats, nine back-up Finks, two Leapers and a Dummy. Players are issued gigantic hooked sticks (Frullips), which they use to prevent opponents from carrying the ball (a small, soft, spongy Pritz stuffed with bluejay feathers, carried in the mouth) into their endzone".


----------



## NancyNGA (Sep 16, 2016)

It may be just at my end, but there is something odd about that_ ixquick-proxy.com _search link that doesn't work for me. 

Is this the page?   10 Imaginary Sports

I think I would like *CalvinBall*

"Calvinball is a game invented by Calvin and Hobbes in which you make the rules up as you go along. Rules cannot be used twice (except for the rule that rules cannot be used twice). "

:lol:


----------



## jujube (Sep 16, 2016)

NancyNGA said:


> It may be just at my end, but there is something odd about that_ ixquick-proxy.com _search link that doesn't work for me.
> 
> Is this the page?   10 Imaginary Sports
> 
> ...



But don't they already play that in Washington?  Except that I think they call it "Politics" there......


----------



## Meanderer (Sep 16, 2016)

Yeah, that's it.  Not all the links seem to work.  I liked Calvinball too.....the others, not so much.   Making up rules as you go can be a fun and goofy way to relax.


----------



## NancyNGA (Sep 16, 2016)




----------



## Meanderer (Sep 16, 2016)

I'm also a fan of indoor kite-flying!


----------



## NancyNGA (Dec 1, 2016)

Always been a dream of mine.


----------



## NancyNGA (Feb 22, 2017)




----------



## Meanderer (Feb 22, 2017)

Very evocative composition used in 1949 to commemorate American Airlines last passenger flight with the Douglas “DC-3”.


----------



## Meanderer (Feb 28, 2017)




----------



## Meanderer (Mar 3, 2017)




----------

